# Userform que pide user y password de inicio a cada usuario!...



## gusmario2011 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola de nuevo...

Pasa lo siguiente, tengo un libro de excel que le hice un codigo que pide user y password, pero no solo es un usuario el que lo usa, osea tiene 5 usuarios distintos y 5 passwords diferentes tambien y todos funcionan, con mayusculas y minusculas por igual...

Pero ese no es el problema, el codigo que quiero es lo siguiente:
Necesito que el archivo pueda ser usado por varios usuarios a la vez y guardar cambios sin el problema de que el archivo es de lectura solamente y cuando algun usuario entre en la base, quiero que arriba en el (userform o hoja de excel de perdida) se muestre o diga lo siguiente:

Usuario: Gusmario. >>> el usuario actual.
Fecha: 6 Agosto 2011. >>> la fecha.
Hora: 12:00:00 pm. >>> la hora actual.

Alguien sabe hacerlo o aun mejor, tiene el codigo?...

Aqui el link de mi proyecto, aclaro... Se vale mejorarlo.
LINK: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=73S279FC

Los users y passwords aqui:

USER: PASSWORD:
gusmario 123
yanira 456
calidad 789


----------



## gusmario2011 (Aug 20, 2011)

Amigos, no me fallen en esto, realmente me seria muy util y creo a muchos mas de ustedes el tener este codigo o informacion, por favor hechenme la mano aqui!!!...


Gracias...


----------

